
Why I Left My Corporate Salary for Cannabis Entrepreneurship - blackrockog
https://medium.com/@blackrockog/why-i-left-my-six-figure-salary-to-pursue-a-career-in-cannabis-8b3aa0f38dc0#.p82rdqv2t
======
basseq
Unfortunately, the "why" here comes down to "I smoke weed" and "I knew I
wanted to be a part of [the industry]". Minus a few stats on demographics, the
rest is standard platitudes about being bored in a corporate job and the
highs/lows of entrepreneurship. ("I wanted to venture out on my own, but
didn’t know how!")

This is still an enthusiast-driven market, as illustrated by the photo in the
article of the co-founders lighting up in the office. C'mon.

The industry needs to--already has, and will continue to--evolve away from
pure enthusiasts and towards businesspeople who see the _massive_ business
opportunity. The legal market is estimated to top $7B in 2016, and $40B in the
next 5-10 years. No incumbents, little regulation: this is the wild west.
We're talking the very real possibility of 100%+ annual market growth, which
is insane.

~~~
gozur88
The problem is the laws haven't changed at the federal level. It's still
illegal, and you can still go to jail if the feds wan to put you there. As
long as that's true there's going to be a wild west element, because
everything you've built can be taken away literally on the whim of a federal
prosecutor.

~~~
basseq
That's not a problem, that's _risk_. "Wild west" means high risk and high
reward. Fortunes will be won and lost. That kind of thing. There's a _reason_
traditional businesses haven't entered: the beta is way too high.

My lamentation here is that the author isn't discussing his transition in
terms of an actual business case (e.g., opportunity and risk), instead relying
on merely personal interest.

------
thoughtpalette
Great read, even though it's mostly a plug for the product.

I actually love the case design and idea. Bookmarked and considering pulling
the trigger soon. That grinder card is awesome.

I didn't delve to far into the site other than the product page and checking
out kits, how does it actually neutralize the smell? Just by materials and a
zipper?

Thanks and good luck on your entrepreneurship!

